# Brewster Green



## Glynda (Apr 3, 2013)

Taking my 91 year old mother to Brewster Green.  Are there one floor or one bedroom down units?


----------



## theo (Apr 3, 2013)

Glynda said:


> Taking my 91 year old mother to Brewster Green.  Are there one floor or one bedroom down units?



All units are "townhouses", but not of identical size or layout. I'd suggest calling Brewster Green directly at (508) 896-7551 and get the precisely correct answer straight from the horses' mouth...


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 3, 2013)

As Theo says, call the resort and discuss your needs

I think (but am not positive) that there may be one (some?) unit(s) that are "ranch" style ( all one level)


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 3, 2013)

*Brewster Green Resort*

203 Lund Farm Way
Brewster, MA 02631
508.896.7551


The 56, two and three bedroom, condominiums range in size from 1,100 to 1,600 square feet. Each condominium is tastefully decorated and includes a full kitchen, dining room, living room with fireplace, 42 inch flat screen TV's, VCR/DVD players and CD stereo systems, one to two bathrooms, master bedroom with king size bed, washer and dryer, and more.  (View Floorplans) 


www. brewstergreenresort .com / units.htm


----------



## Glynda (Apr 4, 2013)

*Mother*

Thanks everyone. I couldn't get Brewster when I wanted and Mother said she wants to go west and see beautiful mountains so I'm looking in that direction now.  I really appreciate the information.  I still want to go to the Cape someday!!


----------



## theo (Apr 4, 2013)

*Good choice "East", before you pointed "West"...*



Glynda said:


> <snip> I still want to go to the Cape someday!!



Although not on a beach, Brewster Green is *by far* the best overall timeshare facility anywhere on Cape Cod, but I'm often told that availability in the "exchange world" (a world in which I don't participate) is limited.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 6, 2013)

*May*

And I still might.  I'm holding Brewster for May 9-16.  How is the Cape that time of year?


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Apr 7, 2013)

Glynda said:


> And I still might.  I'm holding Brewster for May 9-16.  How is the Cape that time of year?



Unpredictable of course.

I wouldn't expect much better than 50's/60s  most of the days.

Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Apr 7, 2013)

Glynda said:


> And I still might.  I'm holding Brewster for May 9-16.  How is the Cape that time of year?



Unpredictable weather of course.
I wouldn't expect much better than 50's/60s  most of the days.

Not all of the restaurants will be open; many more open for Memorial weekend.

BUT, you won't have to fight massive crowds.........

Pat


----------



## theo (Apr 7, 2013)

*A few thoughts...*



Glynda said:


> And I still might.  I'm holding Brewster for May 9-16.  How is the Cape that time of year?



It depends on what you seek to do. Certainly, you won't be doing *any* swimming in the ocean, but the Cape Cod National Seashore hiking and bicycle trails, beaches (with no entrance fees being charged yet) and Visitor Centers will all be open, as will be almost all of the restaurants in that particular "lower Cape" area.

Spring is certainly a bit late in its' arrival in New England this year, so a well informed weather prediction for your "week on hold" is not really possible. It can turn on a dime and become warm quickly on the Cape.

For the week you mention (May 09-16) you are *guaranteed* that *all* of the kiddies throughout *all* of New England are still in school that week and the Memorial Day onslaught of folks "from away" will not yet have begun. As a former Cape Cod resident, there is certainly a *lot* to be said for *that* particular blessing.


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 8, 2013)

*May weather*

It a wonderful time on the Cape
Traffic is manageable .. Most attractions other than beach type are generally open.  We are becoming a 3 season destination
Temp tomorrow is forecast in the 70s
Mid May can be cool or hot, but the days are long and the crowds are small

Enjoy


----------



## Glynda (Apr 8, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone!  I've reserved the May, 2014 Brewster Green and checked to find out if the unit has a bedroom down and this one is all on one floor.


----------



## lobsterlover (Apr 9, 2013)

I stayed there a couple summers ago and our unit was a 2 bedroom ranch style. Loved it there, loved the area, lots to do and see.
Highlight was the whale watch from Provincetown. We went late August and I'm not sure if its the same in the spring but we couldn't keep up with which way to look at all the whales!
Theo is a fountain of information on the Cape.
Have fun.


----------



## DianneL (Apr 9, 2013)

*Loved Brewster Green*

We stayed at this resort several years ago and loved it.  Our unit was on one level, very clean and nice.  The location is good for touring the Cape.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 10, 2013)

*Cape*

I'm really looking forward to it.  We'll mostly be driving Mz. Norma to see sights along the way.  She gets tired quickly walking so we ride.  Some shopping.  Lots of eating out. I'd love restaurant suggestions.

I saw my first whale in Maine leaving from Bar Harbor.  It was July.  Went on the same trip another year in June and didn't see a single whale.  May will probably be too early to see them.


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2013)

*A limited $0.02 worth...*



Glynda said:


> <snip> Lots of eating out. I'd love restaurant suggestions.
> 
> I saw my first whale in Maine leaving from Bar Harbor.  It was July.  Went on the same trip another year in June and didn't see a single whale.  May will probably be too early to see them.



Yes, early May is definitely too early for a productive whale-watch trip. In fact, they likely won't yet even be running whale watch trips out of Provincetown at all in early May.

I am sometimes reluctant to make restaurant "recommendations", since personal tastes vary so widely and "one man's meat is another man's poison". Moreover, you're not going to Brewster until over a year from now and things can certainly change in a year. With all that disclaimer clearly stated, I'll mention two places...

Brewster Fish House on Main Street (a.k.a. Route 6A) in Brewster is excellent. Very small interior space, so the closely spaced tables create pretty tight quarters with your fellow diners. Perhaps just a bit pretentious and certainly not inexpensive, but not truly crazy prices either. Well prepared seafood and good service.

Considerably more informal and with a much longer "track record" is the well established _Land 'Ho_ in the abutting town of Orleans, near the center of town. Popular with locals year 'round. Not necessarily "rowdy", but usually busy and often a bit noisy --- the bar and the restaurant seating are only marginally separated from one another by a waist-high partition. Their kale soup with linguica (a mildly spiced Portugese sausage) is known and loved far and wide. Not an imaginative menu otherwise, but most everything on it is decent. 

Having lived there, I think I've been to every restaurant in and around Brewster at one time or  another (...there aren't really all that many, truth to tell), but that's all the input I can offer with any real confidence a full year-plus in advance of your intended future visit. Hope this still helps you at least a bit.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 14, 2013)

*Thanks*

I know what you mean about making recommendations and the time frame. But  I really appreciate the suggestions!  Both sound good.  Like Kale and my mother loves it.  Since she moved in with us in Charleston, she's taken a strip of garden by the driveway and we've had five cuttings of mustard greens so far!  We'll be cutting Kale soon!  The tourists get a kick seeing Mother's garden and her out working in it.

I'll be wanting to eat steamer clams.  I'm accustomed to having them in Maine.  Are they available in Massachusetts as well?


----------



## theo (Apr 14, 2013)

*Yessa...*



Glynda said:


> <snip> I'll be wanting to eat steamer clams.  I'm accustomed to having them in Maine.  Are they available in Massachusetts as well?



Soft shell clams (a.k.a. "steamers") are at least as abundant and available anywhere in coastal Massachusetts (including anywhere on Cape Cod) as anywhere in Maine --- maybe even more so.

Two particular towns in north coastal Massachusetts (i.e., not on Cape Cod) called Essex and Ipswich both claim to be steamer clam "capitals" of sorts. One particular place in Essex also openly advertises that a member of their family-named business ("Chubby" Woodman) was the original inventor of the fried clam (same clam as "steamers"). Whether that claim is true or just a marketing fable I don't claim to know.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 15, 2013)

*bg*

Hi,  I own a week in May and it can be very warm   but usually   60'- 70's.. although MA can get heat waves.. my unit is all one floor and I believe all  1-2 BR are one floor but the 3 br might not be but dont quote me !!  You should take a nice drive on Rt  6 A and hit the Brewster Country store, National seashore  and of course lovely Chatham....  if I can be of any help, please let me know. enjoy !!


----------



## Glynda (Apr 19, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who replied!


----------



## persia (Oct 19, 2013)

Just traded for Week 23 (6 June - 13 June) at Brewster Green.  Hoping the whether will be good.


----------



## silentg (Nov 3, 2013)

You are blessed to have your 91 year old mother still able to travel with you and be active in her garden. Brewster is a nice part of the Cape. I have never stayed at Brewster Green, but my sister and my parents stayed there many years ago.  I think you will enjoy it.
TerryC


----------



## catwgirl (Nov 4, 2013)

I just stayed there in September.  We loved Brewster Green.


----------



## Glynda (Nov 7, 2013)

*Thanks*

I am blessed to have my 91 (by then 92) year old mother to travel with us.
We were scheduled in late September to stay a week in Victoria, Canada and a week in Redmond, Oregon but she fell in late August and broke her hip in two places and we had to cancel.  She spent two months in a rehab center though they predicted it would take three months.  She's home now and frustrated that she's not able to do as much, especially gardening outside, as she'd like but she's moving along. She's cooking all our meals and baking cakes that are delicious but we sure don't need the calories of!  Still hopeful for the Brewster trip!

Funny thing about the fall.  The week before she was all over a step stool packing up the kitchen in our NC house.  The day before she gardened all day, stepping up and over curbs and down on hands and knees.  The morning she fell, she was cooking breakfast and had on scuff style slippers and got one foot caught behind the other and just slid down a cabinet with one leg under the other and broke the hip! Go figure!


----------



## ahdah (Nov 7, 2013)

*restaurant suggestion*

*Lots of eating out. I'd love restaurant suggestions.*

I ]

If you are still looking for restaurant suggestions, our favorite is The Marshside in East Dennis.  The food is wonderful and you are sitting right on the marsh.  We prefer lunch, cheaper and can see more.  One afternoon while we were eating we saw three deer playing in the marsh as we had our lunch.  

You will love Brewster, we are there weeks 22, 23 and 24. We look forward to going back every year.  Enjoy your time with your mother.
You can go on line and see the menu and pictures of the restaurant.


----------



## channimal (Nov 8, 2013)

there's an awesome small bakery .. Hopkins House.. on route 6a (2727 Main St) that make yummy baked goods.. cookies, pies, breads, muffins, etc.  When we go to the cape DW and I usually stop there in the morning to load up prior to heading up to p-town


----------



## SMHarman (Nov 8, 2013)

channimal said:


> there's an awesome small bakery .. Hopkins House.. on route 6a (2727 Main St) that make yummy baked goods.. cookies, pies, breads, muffins, etc.  When we go to the cape DW and I usually stop there in the morning to load up prior to heading up to p-town



Another great place for bread (and food) is
http://www.yelp.com/biz/pb-boulangerie-and-bistro-south-wellfleet


----------



## tonyg (Nov 8, 2013)

I would recommend Chapin's (great fish & chips) near Chapin beach and not far from Brewster. They were closed on Mondays and Tuesdays in October, may not be in the spring. They also have a raw clam bar and restaurant that opens in May on Lower County road in Dennisport. Another great restaurant in Dennisport is Clancy's on Upper County road. They also make a great fish and chips and just about everything else there is good too. They had a $ 20 3-course meal deal that was also very good and that cup of clam chowder I had with it was superb.


----------



## silentg (Nov 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear your mother fell. My 88 year old mother broke her hip in August too! Like your mother, she was mobile, until this happened. We are also dealing with dementia, so she is not able to travel anymore.


----------



## Glynda (Nov 9, 2013)

*Mothers*

Oh, so sorry about your mother and that travel is out now. Dementia is so sad. I know it has to hurt you worse than her.  My mother's mind is sharp.  Some days I think sharper than mine!  This fall has just taken a lot out of her that I hope she gets back with time and therapy.  But I have to be realistic about her age.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 28, 2014)

*Finally!*

Our date is approaching!  We are driving to Brewster Green!  My 92 year old mother is still with us and well and even spent last week in Florida taking care of my cousin who had surgery.  She flew back into CHS yesterday.  We will take 3 days to drive to the Cape as we are going the round about way through the Shenandoah Valley, avoiding the I-95 tunnel in Maryland (Mother refused to go on the trip if we went through any tunnels) DC, and NYC.  I've called and confirmed that we do indeed have a one level first floor unit reserved. We plan to just enjoy riding, looking, some walking, shopping, all that we can to discover what this place that we've heard of all our lives is like.  Oh, and EATING!!! Yes eating.  Seafood.  Clams.  Lobster.  Scallops. Yum.  I'm still open to restaurant ideas.  We will be returning via a stay in Newport, RI and Lancaster, PA as well as Luray, VA where my hubby grew up and will meet up and have rented a mountain house with his best friends and fellow high school band members and they will play for all the classes of the 1960's at their reunion.  This is the longest vacation we've ever taken.  Retirement isn't all bad.


----------



## STEVIE (Apr 29, 2014)

I hope you all have a wonderful vacation. You are SOOO lucky to still have your mom! The path you are taking sounds exciting and so much fun. 
Sue


----------

